# Damaged Scales!



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi..My rbp's scales got damaged or missing ..

They got scratched to the drift woods...

Now i removed them..

My question is will those scratched scale get healed ...

Any treatment needed i knew they are hard fish..I just want to get clarified...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Scales will grow back extremely fast.... nothing to worry about!


----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

actually they have some patches on the scale missing areas during to scratching on decors....


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Will be fine, just give it some time


----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

thanks mate...


----------

